
Solving Economic Inequality in MMOs - bvssvni
http://blog.piston.rs/2016/10/25/solving-economic-inequality-in-mmos/
======
bvssvni
This is not just about applying universal basic income, negative tax etc. The
algorithm fine tunes the whole economy using a single parameter. People can
vote on the inequality level they think is healthy for economy, and the solver
guarantees that this happens near perfectly.

